# Wound exploration with foreign body removal



## PennyG (Jan 20, 2020)

Patient was involved in an automobile accident on 01/10/2020.  Sustained rib fractures and a laceration of the cheek which did not require sutures per the emergency room report.   Presents to our office on 01/17/2020 stating she thinks there are foreign bodies in the cheek laceration.  Provider anesthetizes the wound, explores and removes 2 foreign bodies (glass) from wound.  How or what procedure codes should I be looking at?


----------



## AaPe12 (Jan 20, 2020)

If there was an incision and we are talking about subcutaneous tissues, you may want to look at CPT 10120.  If the provider describes a difficult or complicated procedure, you may want to look to CPT 10121.


----------

